# Official Chucks Turbo Buildup Link!!!



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, i hate posting over and over "this that, i got this, i got that, oh wow, ooh ee" so im making this.. all turbo related issues for me will be posted in here


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh geez haha...see if a mod can put all your shit in here then...make it simpler


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. nah, thats cool, im just making this for future refference


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*My BOV thread!*

Woooohooo just traded my turboxs RFL for a greddy type s- recirc'ing BOV.










one part down, too many to go


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*Manifold thread, finalized up*










I didnt weld, but it is still in process of being built. its only tac welded. (like 1 or 2 dots of weld, just to hold the pipe there) the demonstration super pimp show of the paint version is only for show, the actual manifold is still being constructed, its just under construction. lol. 

and javier, what do you suggest, some sort of bracket, attaching the turbo to the block? or the manifold/turbo flanges to the block?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*My Turbo Thread!*

well.. i didnt even come back here.. until i already went ahead and did it.. now it looks more like a T28 disco potato.. lol.. pics in just a sec.. oh, and the really cool thing about it, is that the wastegate bolted right back into place.. .. well.. 1 bolt anyways. and belive you me. that bolt is tight as a virgin..

and BTW, im not necissarilly copying hotshots design, im just using there "Style" of pulse manifold, to make my own.. i dont want to be sued for copyright infringement.. or anything.. lol, but like you said.. if im goign to mimic there manifold.. might as well mimic the turbo too.. 

well here goes...

Before









After







(yes thats blinging, i know i know..)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Awesome, my injectors, intercooler, and injectors SHOULD be here tomorrow, and Turbo-Performance.com is going to get a upset call tomorrow, when i dont recieve my flange.. grrrrrrr


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dude you need to set aside part of your turbo budget for a good digital camera budget...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. actually.. your right.. I have 120$ in paypal.. i may pick up a cheap ol 1m camera. hell.. i wont have my piping and stuff done for a long time.. so.. JWT's ecu can hold off


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lets see that manifold. I'm tired of the paint pictures as nice as they are.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

as said a million times.. im waiting on my t25 flange. and the manifold itself is still at matt93se's house.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

flange is in.. manifold will be created soon.. Jpipe is on its way.. hopefully... and im trying to get a intercooler


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Me too! Let me know which one you find!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Quickest reply EVER


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Its because I'm from the future and see all your posts before you do...  (enough small talk, don't want to ruin your thread)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol... my thread was ruined back when i was niss200sxgtr...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

UPDATE!!! UPDATE!!!

T28, O2 elbow, and begining of intercooler piping is on its way!..










look at the neat compressor outlet i bought (50$ total)..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well now im in a bind.. im trying to set my next saving scheduale, so i know what to save for..otherwise i blow it all on crap..

i need my intercooler, so i can setup my piping.. heres the intercoolers im considering..








12x9x2








21x9x3









26x6x3

i wonder which one would be good enough for me... something that will cool, and not give a significant loss in boost pressure.... i have heard extremly good things about spearco.. so im probably going to stick to them.. but.. i want a little input


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i got the forge unit from JGYcustoms.com in the end it became the best one I could find since ebay units sucked and you can't tell their quality.

it's actually a pretty good deal for an bar/plate intercooler that big! i should be getting mine today!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

awesome, glad to hear.. Im only concerned about loosing like 3 psi through a huge ass intercooler made to hold 800hp, when im only going to be pushing a max of under 300 (to the crank)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Updated pics of BOV 


























thats right.. now its anotized blue, instead of anotized purple.. 

edit.. goddamnit, copy and paste the link into the adress bar.. lol

edit again.. gosh, I miss nissanpower.com... ill get pictures uploaded through someone.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

and expect manifold updates within a week or so... OR SO


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

congrats! :thumbup: 

welcome to the family, well almost


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

AznVirus said:


> congrats! :thumbup:
> 
> welcome to the family, well almost


lol.. well.. i still have to save a bundle for the cam/ecu.. thankfully my birthday is may 28th...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Holy craP!!!!

Got my T-28 and J-pipe in.. and might i say, HOLY CRAP THIS TURBO IS LIKE 1.5x as big as the SR20det silvia T25.. holy crap.. Paid 420 shipped, and got the gasket, the elbow, the turbo. it has No shaftplay, and its in like damn near new condition.. I was considering cloqing the turbo.. and im pretty sure its just those 6 bolts on the compressor housing, and the 4 on the exhaust side.. just like the other T-25.. (minus compressor)

I need to test fit the turbo in my car first, and i can see how the intercooler piping can be routed.. IE if i point the compressor downwards, twards the ground, and use my little adapter, i can make it go straight to an intercooler.. IF its not too close to the motor mount...

Updates coming.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

point it straight down and run the IC piping under the radiator support... you have enough room... shortest, straightest route possible...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> it's actually a pretty good deal for an bar/plate intercooler that big! i should be getting mine today!


the forge fmic is internally finned, not bar and plate IIRC


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> point it straight down and run the IC piping under the radiator support... you have enough room... shortest, straightest route possible...


I had the GT28RS on my manifold last night and was looking things over. I have no idea how HS made it work with the compressor clocked straight down. SOOO close to the motor mount and no room with the fan. I am going to switch to push fans and mount them in place of the condensor on the front of the radiator. My other thought was to possibly use a fluidyne radiator on one side of the area and a larger thicker core IC on the other but with the way the housing sits I don;t think that's possible. 

Anyway I'd like to see how your going to do you IC piping. 

I have noticed it seems fairly easy to modify the existing HS piping to work with the DP turbo.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> I had the GT28RS on my manifold last night and was looking things over. I have no idea how HS made it work with the compressor clocked straight down. SOOO close to the motor mount and no room with the fan. I am going to switch to push fans and mount them in place of the condensor on the front of the radiator. My other thought was to possibly use a fluidyne radiator on one side of the area and a larger thicker core IC on the other but with the way the housing sits I don;t think that's possible.
> 
> Anyway I'd like to see how your going to do you IC piping.
> 
> I have noticed it seems fairly easy to modify the existing HS piping to work with the DP turbo.


The hot IC piping with the DP turbo is a very tight fit on the HS kit. The compressor outlet/IC piping is almost sitting on the motor mount. Using slim puller fans in place of the stock ones gave me enough clearence between the turbo and radiator though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The sr20 guys have the same problem with the compressor facing down... I think most of them trim their mount. They are also selling a solid mount that gives plenty of clearance.


----------

